# 824 impeller bearing



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi all,
First time posting on this forum. I had and 824 with a bad motor. I replaced the motor and after a few test runs with the auger engaged, I found that the impeller bearing is a little sloppy. I have 0 experience with TORO brand. I'm more familiar with he Ariens and John Deere. After looking over the machine, it appears that it is not a small project. I'm thinking i need to remove the entire auger/impeller parts to get the machine split. I could just wing it and go as I see fit. However if there is a repair manual or procedure to follow, I would like to go that route. Mod # is 38080 and see # is 6003240.
Any help would be appreciated.
Randy


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rkchainsaw said:


> Hi all,
> First time posting on this forum. I had and 824 with a bad motor. I replaced the motor and after a few test runs with the auger engaged, I found that the impeller bearing is a little sloppy. I have 0 experience with TORO brand. I'm more familiar with he Ariens and John Deere. After looking over the machine, it appears that it is not a small project. I'm thinking i need to remove the entire auger/impeller parts to get the machine split. I could just wing it and go as I see fit. However if there is a repair manual or procedure to follow, I would like to go that route. Mod # is 38080 and see # is 6003240.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Randy


* You are going to have to kick it old school. split it in half. and start taking it apart. you can always PM for help if you need it.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok, got it all apart and found a bad bearing. Wasn't as bad as I was thinking.
Getting ready to order parts.
Randy


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Glad to hear you weren't having a bad time with seized/stuck shafts! Be sure to lube everything liberally with grease when she goes back together and you will save yourself future grief......


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks, I will definitely "never seize " it back together.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I did an impeller bearing replacement on my Toro 832 a couple years ago. I couldn't budge the bearing. I made a puller to hold the bearing in place and push the shaft out of the bearing along with a bunch of heat. I posted some pics of the bearing and the puller in the gallery Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - JerryD's Album: 1971 832 Toro - Picture


I hope it helps.


Jerry...


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

I just did my impeller bearing, I used a propane torch to heat up the pulley, it almost lifted off after some heat.


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Jerry and fibersport,
Those were the scenarios that i was expecting, however, this darn thing popped right off with only a couple sprays of WD40 and some love taps with a hammer. Simply amazing!!!!! One thing I have to say that the machine is exceptionally clean and free of rust for its age. I'm thinking its a 1986 model. Ordered the parts last night and will hopefully slide it back together real soon. Thanks again for all the tips. I received a helpful message from another fella about the manuals. I can't seem to find it so I have to do some digging. I'm new to this website so it may take a bit to find my way around. These sites are great.
Randy


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning rk, Try this website, https://www.toro.com/torodealer-gen...VJxPccWdXi9Y0OeeEvFvaMQgoTztjU1KGwaAopZ8P8HAQ. That will take you to the Toror website and allow you to D/L the manuals you need, once you enter the model number. I believe there is a 'sticky' on the Toro forum for drivetrain service. GLuck, Jay


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Impressive little puller there!


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's one that I bought specifically to pull that bearing, because it wouldn't spread with the taper of the bearing's sides:


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Jay 
I'll check both places.


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

I just checked out the "sticky" on TORO repair manuals. That will be helpful in the future. It doesn't show my specific model, however I'm thinking t looks pretty similar. Thanks again


----------

